# Anyone else's do this?



## Ashley.dear (Mar 31, 2014)

My girl is now 6months old TODAY!
And I took her outside to let her roam like a wild animal for some fun, and when I brought her back in, I put her in her cage and put her igloo house back in. 
However, she didn't go in the igloo through the door. She crawled under the side of it to get in. I use aspen shavings, so she had tons of fun burrowing to get in. 
Does anyone else's hedgehog burrow through the sides of the igloo? She's done it before, to tunnel out once when the aspen was just replaced. 

Crazy little girl.


----------



## rubydissolution (Feb 24, 2014)

Demi loves to borrow under her fleece to sleep. This includes to get into her igloo. So it's normal I think.


----------



## Ashley.dear (Mar 31, 2014)

Well she sometimes chooses not to use the door...


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

That's just normal. New bedding = new smell = unfamiliarity = exploration time


----------



## Boris2014 (Aug 16, 2014)

Boris often likes to burrow under things and flip his tunnels around his cage; I think it's normal. They're inquisitive and digging is natural for them so I don't think you need to worry


----------



## Akells23 (Jul 22, 2014)

Haha yes, my hedgie always does this! It is totally normal, especially for explorer hedgies! My girl is always trying to find new ways to have fun
PS: your little girl is absolutely adorable!


----------

